# Bull gear and Quill gear each missing a tooth. (Need advise)



## Al 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Upon cleaning a recently acquired Heavy 10 I have found the following ( a missing tooth on two gears.     Will this run with one tooth  missing from each gear.   Or just install new gears.  Advise would be helpful. Thank you,  Al.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 6, 2017)

Under light load, the gears will probably engage adjacent teeth enough so momentum will take them past the missing tooth.

With one tooth missing , I would expect that you would break additional teeth under load.

If it were my lathe, I would replace the gears if possible.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 6, 2017)

It is easier to repair if only one tooth is missing.
Replacement might be done at anytime. However, I wonder if it will also be unnecessarily hard on the gears with which it is supposed mesh.
As long as you have it apart it might be a good opportunity to replace bearings and etc.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Al 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

I agree with replacing.   I just got into removing the bearing caps. I want to remove the old bull gear before finding a used gear on flee bay.  Looks like the oiler on the front/right side is in the way of the Pipe plugs where your supposed to insert a wire and hold the felts in before re-installing.   Any ideas on that oiler?
    Thanks for your replies,   Al


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 8, 2017)

How do teeth get broken on these big gears anyhow? Abuse? Big chunk of swarf stuck in there? I always wondered. 
Mark S.


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 8, 2017)

It's a common problem on SB9's. It comes from putting the lathe in back gear and trying to impact off a stuck chuck. The gears are getting harder to find on Ebay. If you have access to a OA torch, it's not a difficult fix. But fix or replace ASAP. Those missing teeth are going to cause wear on other gears. 

Randy


----------



## Al 1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Both damaged gears are removed. Like Randy said,  The 10 H bull gears are not as common on Ebay.  If I do not find the proper fit gears I will have them repaired.  Thanks for the Replies.   Al


----------



## dlane (Jun 11, 2017)

On my 10 L I was able to turn the oil holder c/w enough to insert the wire to hold down the spring wick.
Then turn back c/c until straight up, no leeks


----------



## Al 1 (Jun 12, 2017)

I did turn the oil cup about 1/4 turn and was able to remove the screw and insert the wire.
Al.


----------



## bobl (Jun 30, 2017)

Al 1 said:


> I agree with replacing.   I just got into removing the bearing caps. I want to remove the old bull gear before finding a used gear on flee bay.  Looks like the oiler on the front/right side is in the way of the Pipe plugs where your supposed to insert a wire and hold the felts in before re-installing.   Any ideas on that oiler?
> Thanks for your replies,   Al



I cut the oiler of with hacksaw then removed the threaded section repaired with silver solder then added a brass spacer I machined so can remove any time and all good


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

